# Cal 34 or Ericson 35?



## EricP1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all, we are looking into purchasing either a Cal 34 or an Ericson 35, 1970's era. Anyone have any thoughts on either of these? Is there a clear distinction on which one has better build quality? Love to hear what anyone has to say.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I think in general terms Ericson would have a slightly better rep for build quailty.. but Cal 34s are a good roomy boat, probably more room than the Ericson, with a more spacious open cockpit. The E35s cockpit with it's wheel is a bit chopped up.

The E35s transom is rather distinctive and something you either like the look of or don't.. Also the E 35 from that era will have a lot more wood trim to look after.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Check out ericsonyachts.org they know all things ericson and are a friendly bunch...


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Funny, I compared these exact two boats a few years back but they were the mid 80s models.

I would opt for the Ericson(the 70s model is the 35-2) as it has a great community website and support at EricsonYachts.org: The Starting Point on Ericson Yachts!. Sometimes Martin King, Bruce's son, even chimes in.

One thing to look out for on the E35-2 is the chainplates. They are notorious for leaking.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

There were 2 models of CAL 34 produced in the '70s. You will need to be specific about which year to get accurate feedback. In general (and many will disagree with me), I don't like V drives, which are used in the 1968-1975 CAL 34. I don't know if it was used in the 1977-1979 CAL 34-III. Then there is that whole Gas/Diesel thing to figure out (which would you prefer?).

Here is that transom from the 1969-1981 Ericson 35 that Faster mentions;
http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=1708


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> There were 2 models of CAL 34 produced in the '70s. You will need to be specific about which year to get accurate feedback. In general (and many will disagree with me), I don't like V drives, which are used in the 1968-1975 CAL 34. I don't know if it was used in the 1977-1979 CAL 34-III. Then there is that whole Gas/Diesel thing to figure out (which would you prefer?).
> 
> Here is that transom from the 1969-1981 Ericson 35 that Faster mentions;
> ERICSON 35-2 sailboat on sailboatdata.com


Just looked at a 1978 Cal 34 III. It has a V drive. Why don't you like them. On this boat, it turned the Beta diesel around, making an accessible motor, rather un-accessible! Other than that, whats wrong with a V drive?


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

I have done a fairly long delivery in a Cal 34-3. Westerbeke V-Drive.
Compared to more recent designs of that length, it seems a little small at party time, but out in the ocean it really deserves its reputation as a sea-kindly hull.

Comfortable boat and I would recommend one to anyone shopping for a genuine fast cruiser that is an honest modern classic.

The E-35/2 is quite a different and higher-end boat inside. Lovely wood interior. Like the classic Cal, it's also at the top of any list of desirable 70's designs that sail as well as they look.

Speaking of sailing, the Ericson will have the mainsheet back where it's easiest to use and most effective. By the Mk 3, the Cal had moved their traveler off the designed place on the bridge deck up the cabin top to appeal to "less sailing oriented" buyers. Pity.

Really though, Both are good choices, and after all this time only a thorough survey will tell you which one you really want. Either one can be your Last Boat.... big enough without being overwhelming to single hand, and not so fat and large as to condemn you to more expensive docks and tie-ups.

Admittedly, I have a bias toward boats that sail/handle like smaller nimbler boats with Just Enough living room to spend a month cruising on.

Happy shopping, and do post pictures of your choice!
L


----------

